# What are your favorite resorts in Orlando



## wilmetted (Apr 5, 2008)

Please tell me what your favorite resorts in Orlando are. Also what are the newer resorts in the area?

Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Nice Orlando Timeshares.*




wilmetted said:


> Please tell me what your favorite resorts in Orlando are.


Cypress Pointe Grande Villas (Phase II) 
Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista (Phase I) 

Vistana Orlando 
Vistana Villages 
HGVC Sea World 
Vacation Village At Parkway 
Silver Lake Resort Silver Points 
Wyndham Cypress Palms​
Those are just the Orlando timeshares we've stayed at.  We own at the 1st 2  & have stayed at the others on exchange (or _Last Call_ ). I expect the list will lengthen as the years go by. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Apr 5, 2008)

Our very favourite resorts in Orlando are as follows: 

Summer Bay
HGVC @ Seaworld
Silver Lake

Dori


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2008)

If you *join TUG*, you can access the member's only reviews for Orlando timeshares.

This is not an exchanging question, so I'm moving the thread to the Florida Board.


----------



## london (Apr 5, 2008)

*Favorite Resort Orlando*

Our favorite resort is HGVC Seaworld....2nd favorite was Orange Lake CC.

Since we own at The Resort on Cocoa Beach, that works for a beach and theme park vacation.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

Every resort you mentioned is an RCI exchanger. How about some II resorts as in DVC or Marriott?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay, as an II exchanger:
Number 1 is always all of the Disney resorts.
#2 is Marriott Cypress Harbour 
Our newest on the list is Vistana Villages
Cypress Pointe is great, too.

But in RCI we love
Both Hiltons
Bonnet Creek 
Vacation Village at Parkway
Summer Bay

We go to Orlando about 5-7 weeks per year and have been staying at the Disney Vacation Club resorts almost exclusively through exchanges.  We don't own a single point there.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 5, 2008)

I like Disney's (when I can get in one), Vistana, Marriott Horizons, Bonnet Creek, Hilton Grand, Orange Lake...oh there are soo man


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 5, 2008)

I see quite a few mentioned HGVC Seaworld.  We will be staying at HGVC international Drive in June.  I don't see it mentioned - Is it not as nice as the Seaworld location?


----------



## wilmetted (Apr 5, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> I see quite a few mentioned HGVC Seaworld.  We will be staying at HGVC international Drive in June.  I don't see it mentioned - Is it not as nice as the Seaworld location?



From what I hear it is nicer. I have never stayed there since it has only been around for a few years. Seaworld has been around for a while so I am assuming that more people have stayed there. 

Other opinions?


----------



## Vodo (Apr 5, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> I see quite a few mentioned HGVC Seaworld.  We will be staying at HGVC international Drive in June.  I don't see it mentioned - Is it not as nice as the Seaworld location?



I've stayed at both and think I-Drive (Tuscany) is nicer.  The units are almost identical floorplans between the two resorts, but I'm a fan of "new and shiny" so I prefer Tuscany.  It's also closer to shopping and restaurants.  It's furnished with much darker woods, so it's more elegant and less bright and airy than Seaworld, but that's okay.

Cindy


----------



## Vodo (Apr 5, 2008)

wilmetted said:


> Please tell me what your favorite resorts in Orlando are. Also what are the newer resorts in the area?  Thanks



We have stayed at the following Disney area resorts since 2002 and have enjoyed them:

Houses at Summer Bay (7 times)
Summer Bay Resort (10 times)
Bonnet Creek (1 time)
HGVC Seaworld (4 times)
HGVC Tuscany (1 time)
Marriott Grande Vista (2 times)
Orange Lake Country Club (only 3BR's to guarantee quality unit) (5 times)
Orange Lake's River Island (1 time)
Vacation Village at Parkway (3 times)
Cypress Pointe Resort (Phase 1) - POST-UPGRADE (1 time)
Vistana Resort/Cascades (3 times)
Silver Lake/Silver Points (1 time)

We have stayed at the following resorts and did NOT enjoy them:

Westgate Vacation Villas (1 time)
Cypress Pointe Resort (Phase 1) - PRE-UPGRADE (1 time)

Cindy


----------



## swift (Apr 5, 2008)

You might want to do a search (above in the blue bar) for Orlando and see what come up. You will find a lot. You might even want to do an advanced search and narrow your options.


----------



## trader14 (Apr 5, 2008)

we were just at the grand beach for spring break and loved it...unit was nicely furnished and was 1500 sf 3/3

we are going to tuscanny for thanksgiving and are looking forward to that


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 6, 2008)

HGVC I Drive
Vistana Villages


----------



## laxmom (Apr 6, 2008)

We have only stayed at 2 - Cypress Harbor and Grande Vista.  We do have a July exchange into Disney's Old Key West for our 1st on property stay.  It is in Tug's top 10 so I am really anxious to check it out!


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 6, 2008)

*I have stayed at and enjoyed*

Orange Lake - all sections
Vistana Resort - Fountains II
Celebration World
Florida Vacation Resort
Villas at Wilderness Lodge
Boardwalk Villas
Vacation Village at Parkway
Hilton Vacation Club - I-Drive (Tuscany Village)
There were a few others but I don't remember the name as they were over 10 years ago.

*Unpleasant stay*

Summer Bay


----------



## capjak (Apr 6, 2008)

1. DVC Beach Club
2. HGVC Seaworld
3. Marriott Cypress Harbor
4. Marriott Grand Vista
5. Marriot Royal Palms
6. Vistana Resort Cascade section


----------



## Detailor (Apr 6, 2008)

wilmetted said:


> Please tell me what your favorite resorts in Orlando are. Also what are the newer resorts in the area?
> 
> Thanks



Of the resorts that we've stayed at we really like 
Saratoga Springs DVC
Marriott's Cypress Harbour 
Mariott's Grand Vista 

The next tier of excellent resorts that we've stayed at include 
HGVC at SeaWorld
Cypress Pointe Resort
Orange Lake Country Club Resort

We are always happy to stayed at one of the two Marriotts listed above - and do so frequently - but I think we'd be pretty happy with any of the Disney Vacation Club resorts (in addition to Saratoga Springs) too.

Dick Taylor


----------



## littlestar (Apr 7, 2008)

1.  Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge
2.  Marriott Cypress Harbour
3.  Any other DVC 
4.  Marriott Horizons
5.  Marriott Grande Vista
6.  Sheraton Vistana Villages


----------



## anneww (Apr 12, 2008)

HGVC on International Drive
Marriott Grande Vista
DVC Boardwalk Villas

Our most recent stay was at The HGVC on International Drive.  It is a VERY nice resort.  It was one of our most relaxing Orlando vacations.....
GREAT pool, massages poolside, very nice poolside bar and good food.

We played tennis at the HGVC @ Seaworld, and it seemed like a nice resort
too.  On our next trip back to Orlando, we would stay at HGVC on International Drive for sure.  Have a great vacation!


----------



## wuv pooh (Apr 12, 2008)

*Resorts I like:*

Off site (not on Disney property)

Horizons by Marriott ~ we have been there 13 weeks & we love the 2 pools, walking paths, playground, 18 hole Putt Putt and it's proximity to WDW.

On site:
Disney's Beach Club Villas (BCV) ~ hands down favorite on site as we walk or take the water taxi to EPCOT & DHS
Old Key West (OKW) ~ space in villas can't be beat
Saratoga Springs ~ least favorite due to immense size of the resort and we don't spend any time in Downtown Disney


----------



## veenstra56 (Apr 13, 2008)

We've stayed at Orange Lake, Silver Lake, and Disney's Boardwalk, Beach Club, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs.

We like Saratoga Springs best, primarily because of its close proximity to Downtown Disney, community feel, and pools.  Also, because it's very close to offsite restaurants, supermarkets, etc., yet still on Disney property.


----------



## linsj (Apr 13, 2008)

Since I'm a HGVC owner, I've only stayed at its two properties. I like I-Drive better than SeaWorld for its location and newer units.


----------



## suekap (Apr 17, 2008)

What type of bed was in the second bedroom at the HGVC on International Drive?


----------



## Denise (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice stay at Houses of Summer Bay. Orange Lake will need a 2nd chance as I believe most of our problems were "hurricane related" and I would not want to judge them on that visit alone.


----------

